# Kittens nursing on older Brother, and other questions.



## uathach (Oct 18, 2004)

I have two kittens 4 months of age and an almost-cat that is around 10 months of age, all from the same mother. Long story! However, now that the kittens are about 4 months old I have some questions. 
1. Both of the kittens nurse on Mogget, to the point that his fur is soaked. And, on one occation, I caught the male kitten (Moonsilver) sucking on Mogget's genitalia. Both males are nutered and the female (Adaline) has an appointment for next month. 
2. Momma cat had some siamese in her probably, though of the litter only he shares her high cheek bones and loud voice. The problem is that he occationally gets really worried when he can't see me, and starts crying and 'searching' for me, until I call him. Then he bounds towards me and won't let me pick him up (he stands up so that I can't grab him) and waits until I pull at the skin on his neck (I don't pick him up this way, just rub the neck) before allowing me to hold him. And then he purrs a LOT. 
3. On the flip side, Adaline is not very affectionate, she ignores us most of the time and leaves the boys to lavish love on us, and sometimes I worry that she doesn't get enough attention. 

Any advice for any of this?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know if you can stop them from nursing on one another. I would tend to think it is more for comfort than nourishment.

I have heard about kittens nursing on each others privates only one time and this person chose to separate them. I don't know if they would have stopped on their own or not.

Wish I could be of more help...perhaps you could ask your vet on your next visit.


----------



## Luvit73 (Oct 6, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much - it doesn't mean anything more to the kittens than a feeling of comfort . Kittens will attempt to "nurse" on any protruding body part - I have even had kittens that have tried to nurse on ME , lol . 
As for the stand offish cat , I wouldn't worry about that either - some cats just don't need as much attention as others , are more "aloof" . She should come to you when she does want a good cuddle session . If she doesn't come at all , it may be that she is a bit resentful of the younger kitties . If that's the case , just keep loving on her , she'll come around in time .


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

1.) I once had a litter of kitten s and kept two...the male would auctually suck on his own parts. i was concered at first but my boss (he's a vet) told me that this is a comfortimg thing for them to do. When the kitten has been taken from it's mother too early sometime they do this to have the feeling or nursing again. It was strange because the next kitten i got did this too. he was also taken from him mother too young (abondoned). I think that alot of cats in this situation may do this. it is completely narmal and they DO stop on their own. My two do not do this anymore at all. You have nothing to worry about they wont hurt themselves or eachother...you can try to stop them from doing it when you see them...this may work over time.

2.) This cat just like attention. He like you the most of all. His behaviour is unique to him...but i think that these behaviours are all due to personality in the individual cats. No two are the smae


----------



## KittyGal (Sep 23, 2004)

My two kittens (brothers) are seven months old and they still suckle on each other. There's no way to stop it besides pulling them off each other and seperating them. There's really no harm to it, though. They "should" grow out of it. Our only problem is that one is black and one is white, and the white one ends up with saliva stains all over his belly where the other one sucked. It's nasty and hard to get out. Regular shampoo doesn't work. I had to get special stuff!


----------

